# Anywhere else to buy heartfelt?



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

They're soldout of 65% beads here...Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories

Any ideas where I might find them? Or, does anyone have extras they could sell me?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! I just recieved a pound the 26th.... Never figured they would ever be out of stock, guess alot of stockings got stuffed this Christmas.

If I would have gotten any extra, I would have hooked ya up with some....

I have recently learned that _some _people use a special type of kitty litter......... but I only trust/use Heartfelt Beads.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I could spare a pound and when they come in stock you could just drop ship me back, LMK and I'll package this weekend?

Dave


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There are other suppliers out there for beads,,,,Cigarmony.com Cigar Humidor Accessories, Humidity Beads and more!

I haven't dealt with them but I hear good things even though I have always gone with Heartfelt.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Heartfelt is Heartfelt. No other place to get than Heartfelt.

Very generous offer from a great BOTL, Dave.

I'm sure the shortage is very temporary. 65% is the biggest seller and we're just coming off the biggest internet shopping Christmas in history.


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Dave. I'd think it'd be easier for us both if I just wait a week or so. I'm sure they'll be restocked soon.


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

They will be back in stock the first of the week.

I'm sorry to let you guys down.

David


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ericb13 said:


> Thanks for the offer Dave. I'd think it'd be easier for us both if I just wait a week or so. I'm sure they'll be restocked soon.


yeah would be a waste of shipping, but had to offer, :smile:


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

David, I received my order about 10 days ago....you rock!!! Love the 65% beads! :clap2::dude:eace:


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

David, any ideas when the 65% beads will be back in stock?


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

austintxeric said:


> David, any ideas when the 65% beads will be back in stock?


Dave says:



Viper139 said:


> They will be back in stock the first of the week.
> 
> I'm sorry to let you guys down.
> 
> David


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the reference to early this week, but we are nearing mid week and I am anxious to get some ordered . I'll keep checking back at the site...


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Went to make a 2lb purchase myself today. Gonna run a discount when they are back in stock for the hassle?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Maybe. They ran a discount when they moved, and couldn't ship right away.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mix 70% and 60% equal amounts of beads together to get 65%? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> Mix 70% and 60% equal amounts of beads together to get 65%? Anyone? Bueller?


According to David at Heartfelt that will not work.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think it would work either. The 70% will be giving moisture to the 60%, and not to the air.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

madurolover said:


> According to David at Heartfelt that will not work.





d_day said:


> I don't think it would work either. The 70% will be giving moisture to the 60%, and not to the air.


This explains why I got a D in science. Carry on!oke:


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

I broke down and bought 2 of the 2 oz tubes along with the mister bottle. Can't wait for them to get here!


----------

